# OT Instance of Conversion



## py3ak (Feb 15, 2009)

In speaking of providence, John Brown gives 2 Chronicles 38:11-13 as a proof that God glorifies Himself by punishing sin in some, forgiving it in others, and sometimes making the chief of sinners become the chief of saints.

Obviously there is no 2 Chronicles 38. So I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what text of Scripture he may have meant to refer to (I take it that this is a printer's error). I don't think it's 2 Chronicles 28, but I'm open to being persuaded otherwise.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 15, 2009)

2 Chronicles 33:11-13 is the account of Manasseh's repentance. Could that be the intended verse?


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did a search and did not come up with anything supportive of the assertion.

If this is the deceased John Brown of Haddington, I wonder if a publisher could be contacted to find out this information.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 16, 2009)

Could it be 2 Chronicles 36:11-13? It compares Zedekiah to Nebuchadnezzar: Zedekiah's wickedness brought about the destruction of Jerusalem by the wicked Nebuchadnezzar. Doesn't seem to fit perfectly though...


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2009)

My first thought was Manasseh also. He was exceedingly wicked and then saved in the end.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the 33 suggestion. Thanks, Brad! Since the reference was given in Roman numerals all that was needed was the accidental insertion of a "v". For 36 it would have taken two "ii"s, so 33 seems like the best bet.
Part of the problem is that it is not known if the proof text refers to the conversion, to the forgiveness, or to the punishment. But I'll put it in "33" unless someone has a more convincing idea.


----------

